# Webpages..



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

Can someone explain to me the differnet types of webpages available today and give a link to examples of each one?
As i am new to webdesign i am only learning DW at the moment.

I see so many differnet designs etc and i feel a bit daunted by all the lingo.

I am keen to find out about PHP ASP Pearl etc and when i can learn how to program the quickest.


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

If I was you I would go learn html first then use dreamweaver if you want to. This way you have more of an idea of what dreamweaver is doing and if ever dreamweaver cant do some modification you want you can do it yourself.

About php asp etc, these arent really about how quick you learn them and also they arent like html where you can pop them down anywhere, then need to be avaiable on the server.

If I was you I would go to www.w3schools.com/html and learn html then depending on my server move to php or asp.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*I Agree*

Yes your best of first learning HTML as tgo suggested. Later on you can move on to a server side scripting language. 

Examples you ask for?

HTML: Any old page that is not dynamic :smile: 

PHP or ASP: Pages that include accounts etc for members. e.g. TSF Forums :grin: 

Hope that helps :wink:


----------



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

Cheers guys.

For the record, how did everyone else learn how to design/code.

I have started webdesign for a hobby/pt business venture and i am stubling along with Studio MX ATM.
I have bought the Lynda.com CD's for DW and have managed to put together a webpage already.
I would ideally like to progress to database driven sites and master flash. 

Anyone got any advice for a beginner?


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*School*

I basically started learning a bit in school and I got interested. I then just started design fun websites and with practice I got good at I guess :grin:


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

I got a tent, food, laptop, and a wap. Then I went to www.php.net/manual/en and didnt stop reading til I had read almost the whole thing.

(not really but you get the point)


----------



## Wurn (Apr 21, 2005)

Your best place to learn will be the web. From code to Dreamweaver to Flash and Fireworks.

its all there, and use this Forum or any other forum loads of help out there. :smooch:


----------



## dr_insanity (Aug 19, 2005)

I've done a wee bit of webdesign and have found webmonkey to be invaluable as a resource, it has usefull bits for design, and how to get noticed with good meta tags and stuff.


----------



## diamondxl (Jun 21, 2002)

There are a few types of things to note about webpages...

there's flash - the stuff that provides tons and tons of movement using macromedia flash player. this is used on the dc shoes website.

there's also dynamic serverside scripting. there are lots of types of scripting. there is jsp (a lot of computer science departments use it at universities... tomcat is the server). there's php (used to create these dynamic forums, and something like a dynamic quote database. there's cgi, which is dying, but some sites still have it (ecommerce package uses it, and i think ebay does, or at least used to one time). there's asp which is the microsoft scripting language.

there's also javascript, which is a client side scripting language. if u look at something like about.com javascript is how they move the bar up and down.

there's css (cascading style sheets) which are used to setup your color schemes, table styles, and other aesthetics.

there's sql, a database backend - used in conjunction with the server side scripting languages (mysql, postgresql, oracle, mssql, etc)


----------



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

diamondxl said:


> There are a few types of things to note about webpages...
> 
> there's flash - the stuff that provides tons and tons of movement using macromedia flash player. this is used on the dc shoes website.
> 
> ...


Many thanks my man. Detailed!


----------

